# Two horses adopted this week. YAY for them!



## Marty (Sep 15, 2011)

We got a two-fer this week! Jasmine and Rocket have both been adopted this week. We couldn't be happier with the outcome. Our pretty girl Jasmine will be owned and adored by a wonderful little boy. Rocket, one of our senior citizens will be owned by a lovely lady who adopted another CMHR horse a couple of years back.

Both horses are in the best places they could be where they fit in like a glove with people that know them and love them.

Its a very sweet week at CMHR.


----------



## REO (Sep 15, 2011)

Awesome!!!


----------



## LittleRibbie (Sep 17, 2011)

great news Marty!!


----------



## cretahillsgal (Sep 20, 2011)

YAY!!!!


----------



## rockin r (Sep 25, 2011)

I am happy to say that our Little Cubby has adopted Jasmine! He will be to big for Ziggi come Spring. He has a real interest in the horses and I want to keep it that way. Jasmine is the perfect next step for him. We went to the Chickasaw Auction yesterday, and he picked out his saddle,a Double T Barrel Saddle, very good $$. So today we are going to get her saddled up and see how things go. Jasmine loves it here and loves her herd. Dreamer and Jas are best Buddies. When she arrived here several months ago, "She" knew she wanted to stay here forever, and now she will....I will post pics of her and Cubby riding his new horse....


----------

